# Tom Brady comes out of retirement



## Thomas Veil

No, I’m not joking. 









						Tom Brady reverses retirement decision, says he'll play at least another season
					

The quarterback said he'll be back on the roster for the Tampa Bay Buccaneers for his 23rd season in the NFL.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Why can’t these guys ever just _stay_ retired?


----------



## Edd

He baffles me. Is someone blackmailing him?


----------



## Joe

I don't get it. I'd want to be retired on the beach somewhere with a margarita.


----------



## Cmaier

Joe said:


> I don't get it. I'd want to be retired on the beach somewhere with a margarita.




It was all an elaborate prank on that guy who paid a half million to buy the football from Brady's final touchdown pass.


----------



## Pumbaa

Maybe he invested everything in Russia or something…


----------



## fooferdoggie

Thomas Veil said:


> No, I’m not joking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady reverses retirement decision, says he'll play at least another season
> 
> 
> The quarterback said he'll be back on the roster for the Tampa Bay Buccaneers for his 23rd season in the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t these guys ever just _stay_ retired?



traumatic brain injury talking.


----------



## ouimetnick

Edd said:


> He baffles me. Is someone blackmailing him?



Ego.


----------



## Thomas Veil

The only thing I can figure is something I heard that is common to athletes and soldiers. These are careers that people tend to retire from earlier than the rest of us.

The problem is, once retired they lose their sense of identity. They don’t know who they are when they’re _not_ being a soldier or Tom Brady, superstar. It’s an inability to adapt to the next phase of life. Maybe he’s just not ready to accept that the rest of his life will be TV commentator or family man.

That, or maybe it’s ego like @ouimetnick said.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> That, or maybe it’s ego like @ouimetnick said.




Or maybe a different $10.4M reasons.   Although that may increase.


----------



## Roller

ouimetnick said:


> Ego.



Makes me think of the line from _Top Gun_: “Your ego is writing checks your body can’t cash.” The longer he plays, the greater the chance of suffering an injury that will make him regret his decision. And that’s on top of the cumulative damage he’s already experienced.


----------



## rdrr

It was weird that he retired in the first place.  With his stats this year, and failing his objective of getting another shot at the superbowl last year, I thought he would try one more time.   Then the gossip of his wife threatening divorce if he didn't retire came out, and I thought it made sense.  But clearly that was either fake news or he just couldn't stay away from the game.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Or maybe a different $10.4M reasons.   Although that may increase.




Give his existing net worth, his value not even playing, and the fact his wife is worth like 40X the number you posted, I'd say the money it basically a non-factor.




rdrr said:


> It was weird that he retired in the first place.  With his stats this year, and failing his objective of getting another shot at the superbowl last year, I thought he would try one more time.   Then the gossip of his wife threatening divorce if he didn't retire came out, and I thought it made sense.  But clearly that was either fake news or he just couldn't stay away from the game.




I guess it was choose Gisele or Gronkowski ... and well ...


----------



## rdrr

Just read an article that said someone paid $500,000 for Tom Brady's last TD football on March 13th 2022.  Next day the value on that asset plummeted.


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> Just read an article that said someone paid $500,000 for Tom Brady's last TD football on March 13th 2022.  Next day the value on that asset plummeted.




I saw that!  Hahaha, there's a theory that Brady is doing this just to F with that guy ...


----------



## rdrr

DT said:


> I saw that!  Hahaha, there's a theory that Brady is doing this just to F with that guy ...



Or maybe he wants the ball at a bargain basement price, and then retire again before the season starts.


----------



## Yoused

My theory is his neurologist told him, _you have progressive CTE that will turn you into a morose platter of gelatin by the time you are 47, but if you keep playing, there is a chance that one good hit could kill you_ – he wants to die on the field.


----------



## SuperMatt

rdrr said:


> Just read an article that said someone paid $500,000 for Tom Brady's last TD football on March 13th 2022.  Next day the value on that asset plummeted.



He didn’t stop at deflating the balls, now he wants to deflate their value too.


----------



## rdrr

SuperMatt said:


> He didn’t stop at deflating the balls, now he wants to deflate their value too.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Give his existing net worth, his value not even playing, and the fact his wife is worth like 40X the number you posted, I'd say the money it basically a non-factor.




He is trying to catch up.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Thomas Veil said:


> The problem is, once retired they lose their sense of identity. They don’t know who they are when they’re _not_ being a soldier or Tom Brady, superstar. It’s an inability to adapt to the next phase of life. Maybe he’s just not ready to accept that the rest of his life will be TV commentator or family man.




I went through the same thing when I retired from delivering pizzas.  It was pretty rough but I then reinvented myself into guy who puts things in boxes.  To some that's just a lateral career move, but it comes with a whole new set of challenges and rewards.  I sometimes still miss delivering pizzas, but at this point I couldn't turn my back on my fellow box packers.  It's a whole team effort that just doesn't happen when delivering pizzas.


----------



## mac_in_tosh

So I guess this means he doesn't want to spend more time with his family, that he doesn't want to be more of a presence to his children, as he said when he retired.


----------

